# My big Red is blowing the gravel...



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I have one red, the rest in my sig. The red is about 10-11 inches and is blowing quite a bit. Is this a male or female?? Thanks!


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

with mine, the male starts the nest and blows gavel about a day before the female. but they both blow..... not sure if that helps.

my biggest roundest and thickest seem to be females.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I agree ^^^

I believe the male fans out the nest, and fans the nest to keep fresh water/oxygen on the eggs.


----------

